# Anyone riding B4P 1885 (2009)?



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

This is the all alu 7000 frame with carbon fork. The 2008 model had carbon rear stays; 2009 changed to alu rear dropping carbon.

Impressions? Looking for fast, good accelerating frame.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

yes in Dec I picked up a new frameset off ebay. I built it up with good components off a Look I had crashed. Look is great but CF has definite downsides. The bike in size 51 with HED Jet 50 clinchers with peddles and cages weighed 18 lbs. It is stiff but terrible and really good transfer of energy. I had the Look, I have a custom steel frame and just got a Lynskey Helix Ti. The 1885 is by far the best bang for the buck. Not the best bike for the the price an increiable bargin. Especially for serious racing. Why trash a highend CF frame when you can scrape and ding an inexpensive Al one I bought the 1885 before I got a great deal on a end of the year close out by Lynskey. I have more bikes than I need and may sell the 1885 as I don't race often or seriously. I don't know why the 1885 isn't more popular than it is. It is a great deal and a rocket.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Thank you.


Schneiderguy said:


> yes in Dec I picked up a new frameset off ebay. I built it up with good components off a Look I had crashed. Look is great but CF has definite downsides. The bike in size 51 with HED Jet 50 clinchers with peddles and cages weighed 18 lbs. It is stiff but terrible and really good transfer of energy. I had the Look, I have a custom steel frame and just got a Lynskey Helix Ti. The 1885 is by far the best bang for the buck. Not the best bike for the the price an increiable bargin. Especially for serious racing. Why trash a highend CF frame when you can scrape and ding an inexpensive Al one I bought the 1885 before I got a great deal on a end of the year close out by Lynskey. I have more bikes than I need and may sell the 1885 as I don't race often or seriously. I don't know why the 1885 isn't more popular than it is. It is a great deal and a rocket.


----------



## saba (Jul 17, 2007)

I just bought an 2009 1885 for a crit bike and to protect a high end carbon frame as well. Accelerates nicely, not twitchy, and can really crank on her. Decent geometry, would appreciate a higher head tube but that is pp. Cockpit is comfortable with nice long chain and seatstays. Roadbuzz is a good as it gets with Alu, if that is an issue Steel might be the way to go. Paint is top notch
Got mine with 2009 105. Good group but it is coming off this week in favor of Campy Record(so ask if your looking for a great deal on a 105 group used on trainer and just one 40 mile outing)

Cons: She is a pig, and maybe I have developed weight weenieitis, but she has to go on a diet stat, 

I agree its a great bike and for the price on clearance from Bianchi its a great deal I have zero problems lining her up for crits and other less than optimal conditions


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

*random question*

Are folks using clamp-on front derailleurs, 34.9mm diameter on the 1885? Or is it 32mm? The seatpost is a 31.6...does that automatically mean 32?

I'm out of the country and looking to buy some parts, and I can't remember for the life of me what the specs are on the 1885 in this regard...


----------

